# Installing on old Gateway E-3200



## bnorton916 (May 25, 2012)

Trying to install freebsd FreeBSD 9.0 using netinstall on an old E-3200 gateway. Things start up fine but it does not detect the network card (3Com 3C905B). I tried a second similar machine with the same issue.

What is the recommended way to proceed?

Thanks,

Bill


----------



## SirDice (May 25, 2012)

If I remember correctly aren't those Etherlink cards? They should be detected by the xl(4) driver.


----------



## bnorton916 (May 25, 2012)

That sounds correct, SirDice. But, how do I use this driver using the netinstall? Or should I just download the whole install disk and go from there?

Thanks,
Bill


----------



## bnorton916 (May 26, 2012)

bnorton916 said:
			
		

> That sounds correct, SirDice. But, how do I use this driver using the netinstall? Or should I just download the whole install disk and go from there?
> 
> Thanks,
> Bill



Ah, I found another machine (different model), and everything worked fine. 

Something with either FreeBSD 9, this network card, the netinstall, or a combination. Whatever it was I won't be finding out the answer anytime soon. 

Bill


----------

